# Go to a Bodytalk practitioner and other ideas



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

I believe the following will help a lot with your IBS-like symptoms (IBS is just a medical label - and excludes, by definition, people with other known "MEDICALLY RECOGNISED" causes - there are many other non-"MEDICALLY RECOGNISED" causes and when you find yours, by definition, you will not have "IBS"). 1. Going to a skilled/well-trained Bodytalk practitioner. www.bodytalksystem.com Check under practitioner search for someone in your area. Enquire of them (before you go to them) their level of training and try and find the highest skilled one in your area. You will need to go for several visits depending on your body.This system is excellent and is a must-do first step.If you have been for several sessions of Bodytalk and havent fully resolved your "IBS", the following may help:2. Mike's IBS audio programme. This will help deal with any mental effects not covered by Bodytalk.3. Ibsacol. Assuming no bacteria or food intolerances come up with Bodytalk, any cramps and irritation should be as result of residual inflammation. this product will help a lot -especially with D-types and overtime you should need progressively less of it.(Caltrate is good for D but is only a "symptom-remedier" and will not resolve your condition.)4. Find a skilled "classical" homeopath - preferably one that uses muscle testing or muscle-dowsing, as homeopaths without this aid are more likely to not get the most appropriate constitutional remedy for you.5. Don't take drugs or have body parts sawn off (this will not help...







)6. Take the advice of ultra-orthodox members of this BB with a grain of salt - eg Flux and Eric. Although they are intelligent and mean well, they are rigidly following current medical views on "IBS", and current medical views on "IBS" are *NOT* getting good results (and are certainly not *resolving* conditions). Instead approach your own condition with discernment and go with what works for you.PM me if I can be of assistance.Scottremember: You are dealing with poor gastrointestinal function and related symptoms (not "IBS")


----------

